# Bicycle Modification



## A0145

I was wondering... Is there a way to mod a mountain bicycle to carry cargo? Not like recumbent bicycles, but on the rear wheel, etc.? I can't weld, so that's out of the question. I can bolt stuff on, since that's easy.

Also, is it possible to adapt it to a road bike and bmx? Just curious...


----------



## dukman

There are plenty of aftermarket racks out there for bikes. Most are made for the old 10-speed style, but should be able to work out on newer Mountain Bikes as well. Once you have the rack bolted on, you can do what the greeners over here do, bungee cord a milk crate onto it, or hang two 5 gallon kitty litter boxes off of each side, or both


----------



## NaeKid

Go into any cycling store and you will find bolt-on racks for both the front and rear wheels. Then you can purchase paniers (bags) that strap onto those racks (match'd sets). You can also purchase bags that strap to the seat, onto the cross-bar and onto the handle-bars.

I used to do alot of long distance touring (weeks at a time) when I was younger - I still have all the gear incase I get the desire to tour again.


----------



## GatorDude

*How 'bout a trailer?*

Have you guys seen those trailer attachments that allow parents to tow their toddlers behind their bicycles? I think it looks like a stupid way to haul your offspring, but I bet you could make a great trailer for extra supplies out of one.


----------



## Expeditioner

There are some bike trailers out there designed specifically for carrying cargo. I have never used a bike trailer but have thought about it. Here are a few links that I found. The list link list a variety of suppliers/manufacturers.

>BOB Trailers - Bike Trailer Shop

Bicycle Cargo Trailers - trailer reviews & Fast Shipping!

Bicycle Trailer Links


----------



## TechAdmin

Something like this then. http://www.twospoke.com/forum/f60/panniers-5-gal-cat-litter-buckets-1812/


----------



## booter

*Bicycle modifications*

You can buy ready-to-roll bikes from; worksman industrial bikes.


----------



## Aemilia

Well, if you want bolt on, an Xtracycle might work. I'd love to have one, but I'll have to stick with my trailer. I've seen all kinds of crazy loads on them, some people even make their own by combining 2 bikes or an older tandem.

I made my trailer from an old child trailer. Stripped off the fabric, seats, etc. Cut a piece of plywood for the floor and held it on with eye-bolts. (So I can tie things to the bolts.) Unfortunately, the connector does not fit with my bike rack, so I will need someone who can weld to fix that.

I'm off to drool over the xtracycle pages now.


----------



## jrg24

Kamp-Rite Midget Bushtrekka Bicycle Camping Trailer : Target

I want one of these bad boys so bad I can taste it. Its a camper trailer for your bike! I'd rather make one myself and save some cash though. There are so many things you can do. if you have on old garden cart or spare bike parts i am sure you can build something out of it. youtube has videos of bike trailers people have made.


----------



## questor

I want one of these bad boys so bad I can taste it. Its a camper trailer for your bike! I'd rather make one myself and save some cash though. There are so many things you can do. if you have on old garden cart or spare bike parts i am sure you can build something out of it. youtube has videos of bike trailers people have made.[/QUOTE]

you ought to check out http://www.instructables.com/


----------



## hank2222

like you guys i have been looking at the whole bike going to the store to get supplies as it was need thing ..

my main idea is to have a guy build me one large rear basket to hold supplies as they are in the grocery bags and i will carry them back to the house ..


----------



## questor

you may be raising your center of gravity.
I tried something similar on my motorcycle.
It got real hard to handle at about 30 pounds
I went back to my saddle bags


----------



## NaeKid

True that questor ... 

Keep the weight as low as possible without dragging on the ground and you will be much more stable. Keep the load "tight" and it will not throw you around if the load wanted to shift when whippin' your bike around (applies both to motorcycle and bicycle).


----------



## SurviveNthrive

Cargo Bikes


----------



## questor

you also might want to look into a bicycle trailer
lots of good sites on how to build one.


----------



## NaeKid

A0145 said:


> I was wondering... Is there a way to mod a mountain bicycle to carry cargo? Not like recumbent bicycles, but on the rear wheel, etc.? I can't weld, so that's out of the question. I can bolt stuff on, since that's easy.
> 
> Also, is it possible to adapt it to a road bike and bmx? Just curious...





questor said:


> you also might want to look into a bicycle trailer
> lots of good sites on how to build one.


Most of those sites recommend welding or other forms of metal-work needing to be done ... his original post states that welding isn't an option ...

I agree with you that being able to fabricate stuff outta metal (steel, aluminum, stainless) is a great skill to be had!


----------



## Bigdog57

Check out the hardware trays at HomeDespot and Lowes...... lots of good fasteners. You got tube frames - use U-bolts to attach brakets, to hang your bags from. :beercheer:


----------



## questor

try here
lots of build-able trailers without having to weld

Search Instructables


----------

